# Attaching PVC Conduit to stucco



## RAP66 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi there,

I want to run ~15ft of PVC conduit so I can add an additional halogen light for the back yard. I plan on tapping into the existing lamp and making the run to the opposite side of garage. I have all the parts but I need to know how to attach the conduit to a stucco wall.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Screws would be an obvious answer.
Are you asking how to screw into stucco? That depends on how thick it is. If it is pretty thick you'll need a hammer drill or a couple of hammer drill bits for a regular drill, and some concrete screws, like Tapcons.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any reason to not do this from the inside of the garage, sure would look better then exposed conduit.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

What is the stucco attached to? Wood, concrete, foam?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

joecaption said:


> Any reason to not do this from the inside of the garage, sure would look better then exposed conduit.


I agree and would find a way to do it from inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I also agree on going inside. If you have the typical California garage that is not finished inside, just pull the existing lamp off...fish new wires back through and run them down to the new location. If you don't plan on finishing the inside of your garage....just use EMT of PVC conduit with THHN wire. If you plan to finish the inside, then drill the studs and run Romex. It will look a whole lot better.


----------



## RAP66 (Oct 26, 2012)

*lots of good points!*

The stucco is rougly 1/2 in or so, inside the garage the areas I see looks like tar paper and chicken wire/hardware cloth. I would rung through the inside of the garage but the previous owner partially finished the inside of teh garage and I would have to tear that stuff down to get access. I dont like the idea of having conduit outside either, so maybe I'll rethink this one a bit more before doing anything.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, your stucco is going to be more like 1" thick. Your garage sounds just like mine did.

Can you post pics?

I'm thinking you have some 'attic' space to work with.


----------



## RAP66 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks DDawg,

LOL! and yep, I think 1" is more likely, I was only guessing for the post.
I couldnt reply back to your pm, not enough posts to be allowed to send pm's.

I'll get some pics up tomorrow: Outside & inside correct?


----------

